# Genes less influential for mental health than first thought



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I thought this article was interesting http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/cifamerica/2010/oct/12/why-genes-are-leftwing it's looking like the evidence is opposite what most people first thought and genes are far less influential for peoples mental health than first thought, it's suggesting "Childhood maltreatment, economic inequality and excessive materialism seem the main determinants of mental illness" If this evidence continues hopefully it will get people to look a bit deeper than shoving drugs at every problem


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I heard that a bad immune system is what causes a mental illness, I think it was posted here a while ago or somewhere. They tested it on rats.


----------

